# nususpension help



## hockeyguy3x3 (Apr 11, 2006)

*suspension help*

i have an 87 quantum syncro wagon and was wondering if anyone knows any suspension say from an audi or any other vehicle that is the same, im tryin to find a sweet setup for it as i need it for racing


_Modified by hockeyguy3x3 at 9:43 AM 10-8-2009_


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Racing?







Dirt? Tarmac? Ice?

There is no performance suspension for the Quantum that you can buy and bolt in. You have to build the rear end with other VAG parts and hope that you got the spring & damping rates dialed. The Front suspension is the exact same as the Audi 4000 quattro; there is a bit of stuff for them.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: suspension help (hockeyguy3x3)*

As eurowner said, everything from the 4KQ applies to the front. 
Rear is another story, but not too difficult. If you really want performance, you want coil overs. For the rear, use some top shelf Rabbit rear struts such as Bilstein Sport, Koni, etc., and a spring rate of 250-300 pounds, depending on how much ride quality you are willing to sacrifice. 
If you are going for coil overs, neither front nor rear spring rate should exceed 300lb unless you go with something other than Bilstein Sports or have them revalved. 
I have had good experiences with Shine coil overs, which require a little less work to fit them to a longitudinal mount car.


----------



## hockeyguy3x3 (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: suspension help (Longitudinal)*

sweet thanks alot guys, this is for the quantum syncro wagon with the VRT all stuffed in it


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: suspension help (hockeyguy3x3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hockeyguy3x3* »_sweet thanks alot guys, this is for the quantum syncro wagon with the VRT all stuffed in it

This one?


_Quote, originally posted by *kpdubber84* »_


----------



## hockeyguy3x3 (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: suspension help (DubbinChris)*

yep that one


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: suspension help (hockeyguy3x3)*

Looks like a fun car. TAke a look at my build thread here in the Quantum forum. Prob wont be as fun with one less cylinder and a smaller turbo...but then again I prob don't have the same $$ tied up in mine. Looks like you gave 034 some business. You have a build thread somewhere on that car?


----------



## hockeyguy3x3 (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: suspension help (DubbinChris)*

he did give 034 sum business but also custom built sum of his own parts, and also this car already was a 5 cyl turbo with a good size turbo before this swap


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: suspension help (hockeyguy3x3)*

"he" ? So this isn't your car?


----------



## hockeyguy3x3 (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: suspension help (DubbinChris)*

nope, im posting for a friend i work with, he doesnt use vortex or computers all that much


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: suspension help (hockeyguy3x3)*

Ah could be why we haven't seen much of this car around here. I only know of it as someone posted a picture randomly in the Fox forum.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: suspension help (hockeyguy3x3)*

I need to come up and see that car in person. I grew up in Andover and I need to make a run by Harrison's Roast Beef soon....I'm jonesing bad.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: suspension help (JohnBarleyCorn)*

And to stay on topic on the thread...you can check out 2Bennet also. they're pricey, but they are designed for the Quantum (well, Audi 4k). Rears would have to be custom made by them, but I'm sure they could do it.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: suspension help (JohnBarleyCorn)*

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAP...A1123

Shipping from Germany to the US is only 50 Euros.


----------

